# Swordfish attack diver



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I for one have never felt it necessary to be in the water with a swordfish. If I want to see him up close, I invite him aboard.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

10/4 on that. That's why you can buy a pole for your GoPro


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that he's okay he has a great story to tell.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the vid.



> I for one have never felt it necessary to be in the water with a swordfish. If I want to see him up close, I invite him aboard.


I echo that Chris. You also never know when a toothy critter might be cruising the area looking for an easy meal.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

DAWGONIT said:


> I echo that Chris. You also never know when a toothy critter might be cruising the area looking for an easy meal.


Yeah, and the last place I want to be is in the water with a pissed off Swordfish *AND* a big Mako or Tiger. If one doesn't kill you, the other might


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, that would freak me out!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Sheesh....I used to dive all the time, but the older I get the more I'd rather stay in the boat and fish :thumbsup:


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Apparently on that same trip, George also fell in while harnessed up to a 250# sword after the camera boats wake made him lose his balance. It's going to air on NBC Sports Network: Wed., Jan. 30 @ 3:00 p.m. & Sat., Feb. 2 @ 10:00 a.m


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

At the 1:30 mark watch George start reeling with 2 hands. That is a major rookie move. That left hand can hit the drag and cause all kinds of problems


----------

